# widget m@radio



## david58 (15 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,

Est ce que quelqu'un peut me donner le lien pour télécharger le 
widget m@radio dans sa première versio. 1.0

La version que je recherhce doit fonctionné sous os x panther.
C'est la version où le poste de radio est bleu et compacte(presque carré)

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2006)

c'est un widget !
comment peut-elle fonctionne avec Panther ??? :mouais:


----------



## david58 (15 Janvier 2006)

bon peut être que le terme widget,et donc ces petits utilitaires ne fonctionne qu'avec tiger.

Lors de ma visite il y quelque moi sur les forums,et grâce à leur discussion.J'ai télécharger une petite ic^ne me permettant d'écouter la radio sur mon mac.

C'est ce petit logiciel que je recherche. Pour vous donner une idée si vous avez le svmmac de Décembre vous verez l'icôine du programme que je cherche.

Seulement la version la plus récente de m@radio ne tourne pas avec panther.

merci pour vos réponses


----------



## JPTK (15 Janvier 2006)

david58 a dit:
			
		

> bon peut être que le terme widget,et donc ces petits utilitaires ne fonctionne qu'avec tiger.
> 
> Lors de ma visite il y quelque moi sur les forums,et grâce à leur discussion.J'ai télécharger une petite ic^ne me permettant d'écouter la radio sur mon mac.
> 
> ...




C'est pas cocoajt que tu cherches plutôt ?


----------



## david58 (16 Janvier 2006)

salut

Non c'est vraiment m@radio 1.0, mais en permière version

merci


----------



## mactuxx (16 Janvier 2006)

c'est un widget !
comment peut-elle fonctionne avec Panther ??? :mouais:

Bah avec Konfabulator


----------



## david58 (16 Janvier 2006)

J'avoue que je suis pas bon en informatique.

Tu es le deuxième qui me dit la même chose,j'ai bien réussi a faire fonctionner ce petit
widget m@radio'couleur bleu) Sur mon mac.

Cependant  en mettent des dosiers à la corbeille et en la vidant j'ai évincé m@radio.

En allant voir sur le net,je ne trouve que la version récente qui effectivement ne fonctionne pas.

Vous dire comment j'ai fait,je ne sais pas exactement.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Janvier 2006)

Voici le site de l'auteur. Comme tu peux le voir, uniquement la dernière version est proposée au téléchargement. Le + simple serait donc d'envoyer un email au développeur pour qu'il te renvoie la v1.


----------



## david58 (19 Janvier 2006)

Merci pour ton aide woa,j'ai envoyé un mail  a l'auteur de m@radio


----------

